# webcam & sound hacked



## testingnow82 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm not sure where this thread belongs..
but was hoping that someone would have knowledge in this area and be able to help me

I am almost 100% certian my webcam/sound is hacked and not sure how to protect myself or find the process they are using, or block the port etc.... 
I have hp pavillon lap top with vista.. security is up to date. My webcam is internally installed at the top of my laptop monitor. The person I supsect, is my boyfriend who works in a field of network security. I download files from him on occasion such as pictures/music/movies. And we both use instant messenger.

The reason I can tell it is hacked is bc
1 even though the light doesn't come on, and a screen doesn't display on my computer showing me on the webcam. I can tell the webcam is being used because the plastic surrounding the webcam heats up. 
2 I believe my sound is hacked to either a seperate process from the webcam process or maybe I'm heard through using the webcam..bc he says things sometime that clue me on he must be able to hear what is going on when I'm near my computer. 

who knows maybe he installed a program to read what I type or view. I have remote connection turned off but I'm sure there are other ways.

I have tested my webcam to make sure it wasn't a malfunction. I can run it using the application quickplay which comes with vista's package. When I run my webcam, the light comes on, and I can view myself through a window application. The plastic surrounding my webcam Heats up... 
I then checked my running processes to see which process is connected to quickplay's webcam. 

I realized when my webcam is hacked, the process used by quickplay to start it is not running..so the person hacking is running a different program or using another technique. I know when they are hacking/running my camera bc it heats up..even though the light doesn't come on I can feel it is warm. And that person is on the internet whenever it occurs.
I put a sticker on my camera to block them from viewing me.. and they have cut back on trying to hack into my webcam..it almost never heats up anymore.

So my question is, how can I tell what they are using to run my webcam. How can I block them? And I'm also sure this person checks to see when I'm online by pinging me or whatever technique they are using... I've tried hiding my network. I'm really not sure what to do....


----------



## loading... (Sep 4, 2008)

Well.. since you say your boyfriend is in the network security field... and you suspect him as the hacker.. wouldn't it be a good idea to ask him.

Just ask him if he could check it out... besides if he really is onto you, than he'll stop after he's been caught.. if he really is the hacker, he knows how to prevent it..
Though, I'm not sure he would stop.. (hmmm... interesting story..) But, you could at least ask him for some advice that way.. he might stop, or he might be able to stop the hacker, if he isn't the hacker..

Anyway.. if he is hacking you.. that's pretty weird.... I wouldn't do that to someone I like.. even if I wanted to know what you were doing...

I'm gonna guess you have password protected your wifi?
I'm not what programs keep logs of internet activity.. But I remember having such a program that notified me of new I.P's trying to connect..


~IxAxU~


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi, you may want to be careful if you tell him, just how he may react. That does get beyond the scope of this site really, and I don't want to give any advice on that subject.

For safty you may want to post a HiJackThis log file in that part of the forum and see if they can see anything unusual but they might not catch it.

A decent firewall, if set up well should be able to stop this, but if he has physical access to the computer he can just keep changing what he needs for it to work. 

Sadly the more annoying secryity features you put on your laptop the safer it will be (like the programs that ask you ever little thing that happens.)

I'm not sure if this would work, but if you go to device manager, you can disenable the webcam. For the microphone, I'm not sure you can do anything, that is built into all the audio. 

I'm reallt out of ideas, hopefully the HiJackThis may find something, and/or the firewall may be able to block him. 
If he is really presistant, he may just try a different way or change something so his old way worked, I really don't have a clue as to how a person would go about doing this but its not something I studied ever. 

For the HiJackThis log you may want to PM one if it is taking them over 3 days to get to your file, I wouldn't normally sugest that but I think this ranks higher on the more serious side then most things here (that I seen). You can link the log thread to this thread so you don't have to type everything over but you should put the log file in the proper spot.


----------



## loading... (Sep 4, 2008)

Hmm.. i came across a tech website.. and saw this..


> Microsoft is known to deliver updates for it's supported operating systems once a month but recently on October 22nd, Microsoft released a so called "Out of Sync" update because it was discovered that there was an extremely huge gaping hole in the security that could of course...you guessed it: allow a remote connection to your computer without you ever doing a thing...period. This strikes me as unusual and for anyone wanting to know more about this, the link to the info can be found on Microsoft's Security Bulletin at this web address: http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms08-oct.mspx


I heard about this last month as well.. but now that I've seen this news twice, it reminded me of your case.. so check it out.


----------

